# STC 1000 Setup



## caleb.jones12 (14/6/17)

Hey guys Im back!

Bottled my first stout a couple of weeks ago and I was quite impressed when I cracked one a couple of days ago.
However I believe I can do better! 

I got my STC-1000 today, it came with a basic NTC thermistor and I'm keen to see firstly how you guys are mounting it inside the ferment tank and secondly if you're using the standard sensor or did you upgrade?

I was thinking I could suspend the sensor through a cable gland in the lid. This way I could put the sensor in the middle of the fluid easily. What do you think?

I've got exams over the next week or so but after that I'm going to get started on an enclosure for the STC-1000 so I'll chuck a few photos up.

Cheers all!
Caleb


----------



## 2cranky (14/6/17)

caleb.jones12 said:


> Hey guys Im back!
> 
> Bottled my first stout a couple of weeks ago and I was quite impressed when I cracked one a couple of days ago.
> However I believe I can do better!
> ...


Hi Caleb,
I just tape mine to the side under a folded paper towel.. I use gaffer tape so it lasts a few brews. I'd refrain from sticking it in the fermenter just another way to get an infection. Besides I don't think the temps change that quickly that you need to probe the middle of your wort.


----------



## caleb.jones12 (14/6/17)

2cranky said:


> Hi Caleb,
> I just tape mine to the side under a folded paper towel.. I use gaffer tape so it lasts a few brews. I'd refrain from sticking it in the fermenter just another way to get an infection. Besides I don't think the temps change that quickly that you need to probe the middle of your wort.



Hey mate 

That makes sense, I didn't think of infection.
Might see if I can make some sort of housing for it to sit in.

Cheers!


----------



## Andy_27 (14/6/17)

Hi mate,

You could try one of these:
https://shop.beerbelly.com.au/fermentor-thermowell-9-53mm-x-400mm-stainless-steel-with-grommet.html

I'm like Cranky and tape mine to the side with a piece of old stubby holder over the top but have thought about getting one of these.


----------



## contrarian (14/6/17)

I normally leave mine in the fermenting fridge in a separate bottle of water. It isn't going to measure the exact temp of the wort but is better than measuring air temp and stays fairly stable. 

I doubt many people could pick a 1-2 degree difference in fermenting temp out of a line up all other things being equal.


----------



## caleb.jones12 (14/6/17)

Andy_27 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> You could try one of these:
> https://shop.beerbelly.com.au/fermentor-thermowell-9-53mm-x-400mm-stainless-steel-with-grommet.html
> ...




that looks like the go! Cheers mate!
Love the pic by the way haha


----------



## 2cranky (14/6/17)

Andy_27 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> You could try one of these:
> https://shop.beerbelly.com.au/fermentor-thermowell-9-53mm-x-400mm-stainless-steel-with-grommet.html
> ...


Shit! That's a lot of gaffer tape and paper towel.


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/6/17)

I tape mine to the side of the fermenter with gaffer tape about halfway up the brew itself, insulated from the ambient underneath a layer of packing foam about 5-6mm thick.


----------



## caleb.jones12 (14/6/17)

2cranky said:


> Shit! That's a lot of gaffer tape and paper towel.


Haha Im a Sound Engineer you can never have too much gaffa


----------



## philistine (26/6/17)

Ive been using a stainless thermowell similar to the one linked above.
I reckon measuring the temp inside the wort is a good thing to do if you can manage it.
Ive noticed a much more stable temp range during ferments since i started using it. Less fluctuation etc....

During a ferment a lot of heat is generated by the yeastand the temp inside the wort is easily a few degrees higher than the outside.

Id argue that a couple degrees difference in ferment temp is definitely noticeable, particularly when its a few degrees too warm.

Ive tested this out with multiple brews of the same recipes, both with beer and cider.
While maybe a 1-2 degree diff isn't noticeable, 3-4 degrees definitely is


----------

